# Gear safety: do's and don't when out gigging



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

I figured this would be the best place for such a thread.

I am curious what advice people have when it comes to keeping their gear safe while out gigging. 

Hopefully we can establish a do's and don't list of gear storage tactics/tricks while out on the road so that we might save people from having to list their stolen gear in here.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Oooops..............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't play in scuzzy bars.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

You know, for amps/lights and other powered equipment, it would be decent if someone could meld together the siren tech of stores that is used to safe-guard things like cameras, an the tech of wireless dog control fences. Something with a lithium ion battery in-side so it can always be charged whenever the gear is energised, a transceiver to activate/deactivate it and a conrole pod in your pants pocket beside the cell phone, and since GPS is just a little wee surfacemount chip, even GPS if they manage to get into a car and get driving with your gear. 

Some one picks up your gear and runs, they get only a few feet from you and the siren goes off, gps sends etc etc etc etc.

Just an idea :wave:


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

Don't leave guitars by an exit door?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I worked in a bar that featured live music nightly. Sadly, it's a numbers game in a place like that. The one thing I can tell you is watch the drinks, and as drift boat said, keep your gear as far from exits as possible. About once a month someone would get something taken on them. Low pay and substance issues can be a nasty mix. Having someone watch your stuff when you can't isn't a bad idea either.

Shawn.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I feel that gear being damaged is much more likely than theft to most players. 

1. Don't leave guitars plugged in while on a stand.

2. Don't lean guitars up against an amp or wall. 

3. Don't use a gig bag for your guitars.

4. Don't set drinks on top of your amps. 

5. Do keep an eye on the stage while on break.

6. Keep an eye on the crowd while you're playing. (ie; for people knocking mic stands or light stands over)


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Don't play in scuzzy bars.


That would eliminate 90% of the gigs. kkjuw


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Lately I have been leaving some of my gear (4x12 & head) over at my buddies house where we practice. I don't have any extra insurance.

Can anybody give me any pointers on getting coverage over and above my homeowners policy?

Thanks.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks, all.

What about leaving gear in vehicles? I have heard stories of musicians having their vehicles stolen/robbed either before they have played or after so. 

Anyone have any negative experiences leaving gear in an "assigned" storage room? 

I guess common sense prevails but sometimes even common sense doesn't work when thievery of valuable gear is involved.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Fader said:


> Lately I have been leaving some of my gear (4x12 & head) over at my buddies house where we practice. I don't have any extra insurance.
> 
> Can anybody give me any pointers on getting coverage over and above my homeowners policy?


Most home owner policies will cover gear when it's on the premises. Check with your insurer. Some require serial numbers and make/model information. Yours might be covered by his policy while it's on site.

Very, very few insurance companies offer musical instrument insurance. The best rates I've seen have been offered to union members. When I tried to get insurance for gear outside a union channel the rates made it laughable. I was better off saving the premiums -- they were as much, if not more, than the gear.

There was a thread on here a while ago about this. I know Paul had some stuff to say about it. Hopefully his posts are still around...


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Pneumonic said:


> What about leaving gear in vehicles? I have heard stories of musicians having their vehicles stolen/robbed either before they have played or after so.


That is probably the #1 way to get your gear stolen. You might as well put a sign on your stuff that says "Steal Me." How many stories have you heard where a touring band had most of their gear stolen after they loaded up or left the trailer/van unattended? There's even a story I read by the guitarist of Moist where he recalled that once, one of the band members used the band's van to take some girl out on a date while it was loaded with most of their gear. He parked it on the street while they were dining and when they came back the van had been broken into and the stuff was long gone. 

Do NOT leave your stuff in the vehicle unattended. Even while loading in/out I've always made sure we stagger it so someone is always outside at the vehicle.

On the insurance question. I spoke to my broker a while ago and asked about my instruments. He said that as long as they were for "personal use only" then they are covered. That means as soon as you take it to a gig, or if you are a pro musician, or even if you make money from it, they consider that "business use" and you're not covered. If your gear is of particular high value, you can even add a rider to your policy to specifically cover it under your home. If you're looking for business use insurance, then you have to talk to the musician's union.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

I play out about 6 times a year. It's just for fun but I like nice gear so I've got a few things that are kind of expensive.

We opened for Joel Plaskett last year and were supposed to take our stuff off stage until he finished his set, and then set up again to play for an hour or two til the bar closed.

The place was packed and we piled all our stuff in the corner. I had gone to grab a beer and find a seat when I suddenly got this uneasy feeling. I couldn't keep an eye on our gear where I was sitting and there were people everywhere.
I had my Shiva, an R9, and my beloved 78 Les Paul Deluxe (irreplaceable to me) that I've had from new just stting there with no one watching them.
Needless to say I changed my position so I could watch everything.

Nothing happened but it makes you think.

I could have lost that stuff pretty quick.


----------



## djfacile (Jul 31, 2009)

If leaving your gear in a van, make sure that there's no window on the van. It's easy to break an econoline window and grab some gear !


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

SteveS said:


> I play out about 6 times a year. It's just for fun but I like nice gear so I've got a few things that are kind of expensive.
> 
> We opened for Joel Plaskett last year and were supposed to take our stuff off stage until he finished his set, and then set up again to play for an hour or two til the bar closed.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I like to stay within eye-shot of my gear at all times when it's off to the side. If someone just walked out with a guitar case no one would even bat an eye. I usually even pile the stuff so the smaller things like guitar and effects cases are against a wall and then I put the amps on the outside. I figure it'd be harder to make a slick getaway with a 60 lb amp.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

Things I have learned from gigging about gear:

1) Don't leave stuff lying around between soundcheck and the gig or between nights of a gig. Pedals/boards get stashed in a hard case or behind an amp away from the front of the stage. 

2) Cover amps and anything that looks valuable with slip covers, curtain, whatever. Don't make your stuff look attractive to steal.

3) NEVER leave guitars at the gig, even for a few hours. A guy I play with lost an acoustic when some scumbag walked out the front door of a swanky golf and country club with it after soundcheck. 

4) Never leave gear in vehicles if you can help it.

5) If you are a member of your union, get it insured. I think last time I checked it was $250 in addition to your dues.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Stevo said:


> Things I have learned from gigging about gear:
> 
> 1) Don't leave stuff lying around between sound check and the gig or between nights of a gig. Pedals/boards get stashed in a hard case or behind an amp away from the front of the stage.
> 
> ...


One thing I hate about playing anywhere for 2 nights is the pack up I have to do at the end of the night. This week is a 3 nighter. I have to pack up my furhman pedal board (its pretty big but has wheels) My amp head and reverb tank as those 2 pieces alone are worth over 3 grand. I pack up monitors and cases in front of my speaker cab as its worth quite a lot to.
And I have 3 guitars to tote.
This weeks 3 nighter I'm bringing in one little combo amp and 1 guitar.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> This weeks 3 nighter I'm bringing in one little combo amp and 1 guitar.


This is something I've been getting more and more into these days. I love owning and playing lots of guitars, but I'm trying to cut the # of guitars at a gig to 1 if possible (2 if we're doing any acoustic stuff). As much as I love all my guitars, without roadies and security on my tab, it's a lot of work watching and packing/unpacking more than a couple guitars.


----------

